# Golden attack!



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I loved the little fat pup at the end.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

That would be heaven!!!


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

LOL I would be happy to have all those pups stampeding towards me


----------

